# Easy Small Tree Removal



## Bamby

Ran into this method the other day browsing on YouTube. Seems viable enough. Has anyone ever tried it?

*Easy Small Tree Removal   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aiErElwrxA"]Easy Small Tree Removal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## EastTexFrank

I've seen that method and variations on it before but I've never tried it.  I'm more of a brute force kind of guy, hook the chain to the tractor and the tree and take off at 30 mph.  

However, a variation on that is how my F-I-L used to pull T-posts out of the ground until he built his mechanical T-post puller that was based on the lever principle and relied on brute force ... my brute force.


----------

